# Hello from North Central Texas!!



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Welcome! You may be interested in the Collin County Beekeepers Association in your area:


> Collin County Hobby Beekeepers Association
> 
> Contact: J. Talbert
> Phone: (two14) 532-92four one
> ...


Or,


> Lamar County Beekeepers AssociationContact: Scott Brinker
> Phone: five01-307-51one one
> Meetings Start April 7, 2016.
> First Thursday of every month, 6p-8pm.
> ...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 67!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!
Are you maybe in citrus area?


----------

